

MyNSA: Google for the Private Web comes out of Stealth Mode - evanwolf
https://medium.com/look-what-i-made/21648153a025

======
evanwolf
What would your government have to offer to get you to use a front-end API to
PRISM to build apps for the personal data collected by the NSA?

What would the government have to do to make you trust them more than you
trust Facebook or Google or Apple?

